# Garra Rufa advice



## GaiaPride (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm new here and just looking for some advice. I may be taking on some Garra Rufa as a rescue from spa place that no longer wants them. I've never had fish before (have 4 horses, and 4 cats back at my parents house), and I am going to an aquatic centre to try to get some advice from there too. Someone is donating a tank to me, but i was wondering if anyone can recommend a good filter and a good heater i should get? What do they eat? I've read they need to be kept at 36 degrees, is this right? Do they have any special requirements i need to know about?

Sorry for all the questions, want to get things right.

Thanks, Ellen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GaiaPride said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and just looking for some advice. I may be taking on some Garra Rufa as a rescue from spa place that no longer wants them. I've never had fish before (have 4 horses, and 4 cats back at my parents house), and I am going to an aquatic centre to try to get some advice from there too. Someone is donating a tank to me, but i was wondering if anyone can recommend a good filter and a good heater i should get? What do they eat? I've read they need to be kept at 36 degrees, is this right? Do they have any special requirements i need to know about?
> 
> ...


There is information on the link further down about care of Garra Rufa fish that should be of help

http://www.aquascape.co.uk/Garra.pdf


----------



## GaiaPride (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah perfect! Thank you very much


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Get yourself a liquid test kit (such as API master kit). If you're able to hold off getting them until you've done a fishless cycle, that will prevent them from being harmed by the ammonia and nitrite that build up from their waste.

If that's really not possible, ask any fish-keeping friends if you can have a piece of mature media from their filter to put in theirs. (Even if you are doing a fishless cycle, a piece of mature media will speed it up significantly for you.)

Info on fishless cycling can be found in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/new-aquarium-advice/231470-fishless-cycling-nitrogen-cycle-aquariums.html


----------



## GaiaPride (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you  Unfortunately the man has decided to try again with the pedicure stuff so is keeping them.. there's only 20 left as they keep dying but i can have any if there's any left after a month


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GaiaPride said:


> Thank you  Unfortunately the man has decided to try again with the pedicure stuff so is keeping them.. there's only 20 left as they keep dying but i can have any if there's any left after a month


Thats a real shame if they are still dying then unfortunately doesnt sound like a lot of hope for them obviously he isnt keeping them in the right conditions.


----------

